# Next one...Junghams Alarm Watch



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Next in the box my Mother in Law gave me is this one...



I'd be grateful for any knowledge on the history / date etc.

Do you think the luminous hands would be radioactive for example? Is it old enough?

It's also missing three screws to hold the 'bell' plate in place. I'd be more than happy to receive a donation of 3...Or failing that, any ideas where to get the right ones...Could I buy a non functional Smiths pocket watch and try those screws?

Bell plate is in the photos below. Is it missing something else, in the big circular hole?

Idea's how to get the movement out? I see a very small screw on the winding stem...(last photo).

Just realised the button on the left of the stem retards the alarm setting by five mins. I passed the hour hand and went off! Big grin.

More photos below....


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think that I have correctly identified your watch movement as the Junghans J10, If I am correct, then there is a cog and a spring missing from the top left of your movement picture. Having a look at this link from Dr Ranfft's site and compare the picture with your watch.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk&Junghans_J10

David


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks David,

That's the one. 1915 - 1924.

I think the lume's going to be radio active. Eeek.

And yes, I agree there's a cog and a spring bar missing. Shame.

Wonder how to get hold of one? Presumably i'm going to need a donator movement. Possible, as now I know what I'm looking for.

Always amazes me that this site beats google - though it really shouldn't amaze me if I think about it.

Bob


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, the lume is still radioactive for a another 1,500 years

good luck finding a donor though. I's set up a google search so you get notified whenever anyone mentions that movement on the internet


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

there is lots of info. on this forum on 'dealing with radium dials'. just be careful. " radiation is like dog crap - you can track it everywhere " vin


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Yes, the lume is still radioactive for a another 1,500 years
> 
> good luck finding a donor though. I's set up a google search so you get notified whenever anyone mentions that movement on the internet


 Hey Scott is that really true about the lume, honest question as I really don't know :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The lume on your watch will certainly contain radium and I myself would not remove the glass or fiddle around with the dial. The radium lume has clearly degraded and ingestion/inhalation of even a small amount of the material would not be a good idea.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Say said:


> Hey Scott is that really true about the lume, honest question as I really don't know :thumbsup:


 Yes. Radium has a half life of 1600 years. Tritium was 12.5 years, and luminova is not radioactive at all


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Scary stuff


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Yes. Radium has a half life of 1600 years. Tritium was 12.5 years, and luminova is not radioactive at all


 Bloody hell how scary is that, the things they did years ago, look at asbestos :huh:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll check my box of odds and ends. As we have a make and calibre #


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Simon, that'd be helpful.

I'm still a bit of a novice - as you may have gathered.

Watch is now inside a sealed food bag inside the tin box (where it lived any way).

Hopefully can get it going...


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry to say, but I have no parts for this calibre. Sorry I can't help with this, as it needs more than, just screws.


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Ok, no worries. Thanks for trying.

I think the Junghan's may be remaining in the tin box for a while longer.

There's other's to have a mess with....


----------

